# Yahoo Mail



## Reformingstudent (Jul 10, 2008)

Is it just me and my PC or is it just yahoo mail? It takes forever and a day to download my Yahoo mail. I have a Gmail account but had this one for a number of years. Lately though, it seems to be real slow when ever I go in there. Anyone else have problems with Y. Mail?


----------



## Herald (Jul 10, 2008)

Tom, it's time to bury Yahoo mail. Gmail is the only way to email.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jul 10, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> Tom, it's time to bury Yahoo mail. Gmail is the only way to email.





Any one ever use Hotmail anymore? Think Hotmail has gone the way of the Dinosaur. Yahoo! Mail is right behind it.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 10, 2008)

Reformingstudent said:


> North Jersey Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > Tom, it's time to bury Yahoo mail. Gmail is the only way to email.
> ...



Yeah, I use hotmail whenever I have to give an email address on some webform that I think is going to spam me. I haven't checked my mail in that account in about 6 months. I just saw that there were thousands of messages. Heh.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jul 10, 2008)

victorbravo said:


> Reformingstudent said:
> 
> 
> > North Jersey Baptist said:
> ...




What a great idea! I have hundreds of e-spam come to me every week, ...if only I had thought to use a different address!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 10, 2008)

My Yahoo Mail works great.


----------



## danmpem (Jul 10, 2008)

victorbravo said:


> Yeah, I use hotmail whenever I have to give an email address on some webform that I think is going to spam me. I haven't checked my mail in that account in about 6 months. I just saw that there were thousands of messages. Heh.





Though I use my hotmail for that Gmail does have an excellent spam filter. If someone is into using email client programs, I recommend Thunderbird. It has an evolving junk mail filter. The more you tell it what is junk, the better it gets at filtering it out.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 10, 2008)

My yahoo works great also. I use it for the RBLIST.


----------



## Grace Alone (Jul 10, 2008)

I am pretty attached to my Yahoo mail. Thankfully I haven't had any problems with it at all.


----------



## JM (Jul 10, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> My Yahoo Mail works great.



Same here.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 10, 2008)

I use GMail, Hotmail and Yahoo Mail.

Have no problems with any of them. Yahoo is used for personal mail. GMail is used for professional mail...don't use Hotmail much anymore (had a MSN account at one time).


----------



## refbaptdude (Jul 11, 2008)

I use gmail, livemail and yahoo - all working just fine.

With *windows live mail *you can _consolidate_ all your email accounts in one place, gmail, hotmail, livemail all come to the same place, really nice. Windows Live Mail

Although windows live mail has a look like MS Outlook, it is web-based, so you do not have a bunch of emails piling up on your hard drive.


----------



## refbaptdude (Jul 11, 2008)

Using Windows Live Mail with MS *Office Live *is real nice. 
Microsoft Office Live Small Business and Microsoft Office Live Workspace

Office live is a great way to store MS docs and retrive them from any computer.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 11, 2008)

Reformingstudent said:


> Is it just me and my PC or is it just yahoo mail? It takes forever and a day to download my Yahoo mail. I have a Gmail account but had this one for a number of years. Lately though, it seems to be real slow when ever I go in there. Anyone else have problems with Y. Mail?



I agree that Gmail is the way to go, but I use Y Mail as sort of a "junk" account, and it is also useful for following Yahoo Groups in the digest format. (In Y Mail it has a link to each post, making it much easier to reply, I haven't the digest messages have this functionality when I have it sent to other addresses.) 

I have been having big problems with Y Mail for months, especially in Firefox. I think it may be the chat application causing the problems. Regardless, probably close to 2/3 of the time it causes FF to freeze and I have to end the application. When I use IE sometimes it never loads at all and I have to switch to Y Mail Classic to access my messages. I recently downloaded Opera 9.5 and it works fine there, however.

Inbox.com is pretty good too, although the conversation feature isn't quite as good as Gmail's. I would rate it #2 behind Gmail.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 11, 2008)

danmpem said:


> victorbravo said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I use hotmail whenever I have to give an email address on some webform that I think is going to spam me. I haven't checked my mail in that account in about 6 months. I just saw that there were thousands of messages. Heh.
> ...



I have practically tried them all except for Hotmail and agree that Gmail's spam filtering is head and shoulders above the rest. It filters out almost all spam and perhaps more importantly it very rarely wrongly identifies legit messages as spam.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 11, 2008)

Reformingstudent said:


> North Jersey Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > Tom, it's time to bury Yahoo mail. Gmail is the only way to email.
> ...



I think the "new" Yahoo Mail was a great improvement over "mail classic," which had gotten very outdated. Being able to chat on the same page without having to download the intrusive Y msgr was a great improvement, and the integrated RSS feature is pretty good too. 

One other issue though is that when replying to messages I've found that it rarely sets off the old message the way it should, so that you are forced to use a different color, etc. to distinguish the response from the original message. If the recipient is plain text only, of course this doesn't work at all.


----------



## yeutter (Aug 11, 2008)

My gmail is down right now; has been for an hour or so. Yahoo is up and running.


----------

